# Hartland Locos and DCC



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't own any Hartland locos, but a couple of them have recently caught my interest. I see on their website they label the 4-4-0s as "DCC-ready" and the other steam locos are not.

The two obvious questions - how "ready" are the DCC-ready versions, and how easy to rewire are the non-DCC ready locos? (For perspective, in the past I've DCC'd Bachmann's shay - easy - and their Mogul - not so easy but succeeded the first try.)


Thanks anyone for your help!

Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Normally DCC-ready means anything from "easy to separate motor leads from pickup leads" to a plug and play socket. 

Not may locos are as difficult to work on as a Bachmann Shay, so I would think this would be a piece of cake. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

DCC ready in a Heartland means that all leads are in the tender. Non DCC you will have to open the motor block to isolate pick up from motor.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Not hard to isolate ANY motor!

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, some the the LGB's where the motor is tied to one pickup with the big metal rod can be daunting for a first timer.. 

Also, getting into a Bachmann shay down to the contacts on the trucks can be a mess... 

I also found a Bachmann connie where there was an additional connection between motor and track pickup inside the boiler, hidden away from the circuit board. 

But once you get the hang of it, I agree.


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks all for the help. Sounds do-able! 

Scott


----------

